# Rev Limiter while in Park?



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I was sitting in the parking spot waiting on my wife, and I decided to rev the engine for no reason, and I noticed that it stopped at 3500. I tried it again, just to see if it really stopped and it did. Has anyone else noticed this? It's no big deal and I'm not complaining, but what is the purpose for this?

BTW it's an automatic 16 sedan, 2nd gen, gas


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

GMs have been doing this for at least a decade. And it makes sense. Why rev the car to 6,000rpm while it’s parked? No reason, so they don’t allow it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have noticed this on other GM vehicles as well. I pushed a 3800 past that limit once and it spun a rod bearing. I wonder if it was put there to protect the bottom end from this kind of damage @ no load?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

It's a safety precaution in the tune. If you we're to put it in gear accidentally while higher than 3k rpm, it could be catastrophic to the transmission.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO MT didn't have this. I guess it's something in the AT programming.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

5banger said:


> It's a safety precaution in the tune. If you we're to put it in gear accidentally while higher than 3k rpm, it could be catastrophic to the transmission.


I actually accidentally knocked a rental Cruze into neutral while trying to angrily pass another car, then tried to put it in Drive while revs were still high. It delayed that until it could safely shift back into gear. Kinda smart actually.



> My ECO MT didn't have this. I guess it's something in the AT programming.


Yup. It's horrible for torque converters with no load.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Keeps people from doing neutral drops from a stoplight like the early 1980's GM products. Protection for GM for their warranty probably. Now it sounds like I'm dating myself. 

Where's Nick when you need em?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Tuning the car basically removes that redline, not that it benefits in any way from it, but I can rev my cruze past 5000rpm if I want.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots of companies have been doing this for years, we can raise the limiter with a BNR Tune. Typically we raise it to 6500 in P/N


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, not much use in revving in neutral except aftermarket exhaust video comparison or anti lag battles. The one Buick at work we have to rev it or it dies shortly after start up. Remote start is 50/50 chance it will stall and die. 

I don't remember my eco revving all the way unless my car was coasting.


----------



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

If you do a tune on it can remove that, bnr and zzp. Have turnes that will make it crackle and pop when you gas it and let off. Its sick I'm in a cruze social club and my buddies have it,sounds like an ak47 when he down shifts. Of course I'm not going to be rev it like crazy but 4500 should have been the limit.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

obermd said:


> My ECO MT didn't have this. I guess it's something in the AT programming.


My 2015 Chevy Sonic with 1.4 turbo MT did have this. It's designed to protect the engine under a no load from revving anywhere close to redline. Believe me if you revved it that high and did a neutral drop with a automatic or popped the clutch it would do damage over time. I haven't tried to see if the same happens on my 1.6 turbo diesel with MT. I'm sure it is rev protected under no load.


----------



## Toma (Nov 8, 2021)

Cruzen2017 said:


> If you do a tune on it can remove that, bnr and zzp. Have turnes that will make it crackle and pop when you gas it and let off. Its sick I'm in a cruze social club and my buddies have it,sounds like an ak47 when he down shifts. Of course I'm not going to be rev it like crazy but 4500 should have been the limit.


That's sick!I've heard cruze tunes often have a switch tethered to the cruze control so you can run with your aftermarket tune or on the stock tune just by turning the cruise control on and off.

Would be really cool if you could have a crackle tune set to on, and a more discreet performance tune set to off!

I'm about to tune my cruze, definitely love the crackles and pops, but I'm not always tryna be that guy 😅.

I also don't know how sensitive the crackles and pops are. Maybe it takes a really excessive amount of throttle and let off, while being impractically sudden to make the crackles; so that you never really make them unless your trying to. In which case I may get cracked tune


----------

